# Euramobil external parts sourcing



## Chudders

Being a bit cautious about parts for a Euramobil Integra the following information may be of interest to other owners.
I have been a bit concerned about some parts which I thought as Euramobil are not too common in the UK may be difficult to source.

Windscreens. Had a written quote from PSV glass.co.uk of £856 supply only or £1,174 fitted. and in stock. I believe it may be the same windscreen as fitted to Iveco Eurocargo lorry. (Not confirmed)
I bet the price to an insurance company would be a much much more.

Electric external rear view mirror switch. Mine was broken and although I never used it thought I would take a look. It comes out easily and is an Audi part with number on it. Got one from an Audi dealer next day.

Headlight units. Thought I would check these in case one gets cracked or broken etc. As with other makes the headlights do seem vulnerable to flying stones etc although they do seem to have a built in Perspex cover. They are HELLA make and I think fitted to BMW 5 series.
npautoparts.co.uk seem to have them at £119.99 each. Can,t confirm this but certainly they look the same as BMW 5 series 1999 to 2003 and the sticker on the top of the headlight has Hella and BMW on it plus all the part numbers etc. (Hope I wont need one just wanted to know if available)

Habitation door lock complete (inner and outer) assembly was getting stiff so made enquiries and are available off the shelf from caravan-parts.store. In the end lubricated mine with graphite and now works fine.

Not too concerned about the habitation stuff, pretty run of the mill make, eg. Truma, dometic, thetford, CBE electrics etc.
I did replace all the cupboard door gas rams (some were a bit weak) with ones from B &Q

Dave


----------



## Euramobilly

Good thread Dave!

I can add rear lamps for some Euramobils. If they are the large round red ones and they are marked 'Cobo 02.279.000'. See the Cobo catalogue here- http://www.cobospa.it/catalogo/zz_ing/02/08/02.01.htm These are complete lamps, not just the lenses.

You can't buy them from Cobo Italy direct but if you're in a hurry and don't want to order them from Germany, I've found they are identical to '90's Lambourgini Diablo rear lamps would you believe!

Lambourgini dealers (google to find them) can order them within a few days for £25 ish. The part number is 006329828. It could be that the orange indicator ones are also available from Lambo dealers but I haven't looked into it.

Anyone else know any Euramobil parts tips?  However small.


----------



## Chudders

That's useful, I couldn,t find any rear lights. Gonna have a look now.
Just thought it might be useful to have an idea of what and where items were available just in case and before needed. 
I have posted before on another thread but I had an engine problem a couple of years ago. Diagnostic was turbo overboost.
I use a garage at Mitchell in Cornwall just off the A30 and to my relief simply cleaned and lubricated the turbo wastegate valve actuator. I thought I was going to end up with a new turbo cost. Done thousands of miles since and no trouble. I found that this is a bit of a known problem Fiat 2.8 JTD when motorhomes sit around all winter. A dealer at Wellington reckons to see the problem about 4 or 5 times usually in the spring. Of course this is not peculiar to Euramobil and you may have a Mercedes base vehicle. I have the actuator etc cleaned and lubricated now at each service.
Dave

edit. Just realised you don,t have the A class so a lot of my post is not relevant to you. Hopefully bits might be


----------



## Chudders

Had a look at the Cobospa website and yes I agree they are the rear lights
Thanks for that
Dave


----------



## whistlinggypsy

http://www.dun-bri.com/vehicle_lamps/rear_lamps/

A great company for rear light fittings and many more items.

Replace 2 of my rear light fitting complete after a wee shunt


----------



## Euramobilly

Another one- If anyone has an electric step switch problem I posted about repairing them a while ago. Here it is-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-140372-.html


----------



## Pard

Useful info, Dave. I can confirm the BMW 5 series headlamp as my dealer replaced one of mine just after I bought it and found the original badly misted up.

I also had occasion to replace one of the Cobo rear lamp lenses, and I'm pretty sure I found one online without too much trouble. Sadly I don't seem to have a note of the source!

Terry


----------



## mrbricolage

Thats interesting. I have a Terestra and have not found any parts which are used on other vehicles yet!

If you get the 5 series lights from 99 on they were changed to projector lenses which means you could fit HID lights to improve the lighting.


----------



## Chudders

mrbricolage said:


> Thats interesting. I have a Terestra and have not found any parts which are used on other vehicles yet!
> 
> If you get the 5 series lights from 99 on they were changed to projector lenses which means you could fit HID lights to improve the lighting.


Thanks all for useful comments, I did wonder about the lights as you mention above but I rarely drive at night in the motorhome and wonder whether it would be worth it. It appears that Euramobil motorhomes use parts that are from other makes and models of cars etc. Do not seem to be parts that are produced specifically for Euramobil so in that case they should be easier to source if needed.
Thanks.
Pard, Do you know if the headlamp unit was difficult to change or how long it took your garage to do.
Dave


----------



## Pard

Chudders

Sorry that I can't be specific about the difficulty of fitting the headlamps. We took the van to the dealer and left it for the day as it was a warranty job. As there was no bill, there was no indication of the time taken.


mrbricolage
Like Chudders I don't drive at night a lot, although there have been a few 100-mile stints during winter. Can't say I've ever found the headlamps a problem - certainly not enough to make me think of changing them.

I think the use of other manufacturers' parts is probably pretty widespread among builders of A-class bodies - it must make economic sense in relatively small production numbers - especially at the front end. Maybe the rear ends have more in common with caravans and use more commonplace units. 

My previous Hymer used Volvo truck wipers, for instance.


----------



## Retired&free

Have a 2008 integra 700eb. Habitation door handle and lock is broken. Contacted Euramobil in Germany who gave me the manufacturer (Italian) who said the handle/lock hadnt been made since 2006. Also contacted oaktree who couldnt help. Door is held shut with a strap so we obviously cant use it (without great difficulty). Can anybody suggest/help. Am quite desperate.


----------



## jiwawa

Welcome to the forum - love the username!

Would it help in the meantime to fit a deadlock? Then at least you could use the van.


----------

